# Ball jars are One of my favorite things to dig Up dint know why lol!!



## Dewfus (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## Skadman4 (Dec 29, 2020)

They are my pride and Joy, I am not lucky to have dug any intact but I've been fortunate to have found several, been gifted a few, and purchased others with marbles inside. I have become a marble lover from the joy of looking through all the different types. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------



## coreya (Dec 29, 2020)

Ball jars are what started it all, one of 7 shelf units!


----------



## Skadman4 (Dec 29, 2020)

Lol I think I will be able to fill one with what I have now, and in less than a year.... on track to my own 7 lol

Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------



## logan.the.collector (Dec 29, 2020)

I'm not naturally a jar collector, but I have gotten a few nice ones over the years. Some common, but I have heard the short jars are scarce. I have no idea if they really are though.


----------



## Skadman4 (Dec 29, 2020)

Love these, and just looking quickly... the Clark's peerless is new to me others are $10-$30 I'd have to find the red book code to be exact

Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------



## logan.the.collector (Dec 29, 2020)

Skadman4 said:


> Love these, and just looking quickly... the Clark's peerless is new to me others are $10-$30 I'd have to find the red book code to be exact
> 
> Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


Interesting! Thanks for the info.


----------

